
Kierkegaard’s Rebellion - tintinnabula
http://www.nybooks.com/articles/2016/11/10/kierkegaards-rebellion/
======
pmoriarty
Kierkegaard has occasional witty, funny, or insightful passages in his books.
But overall I found him to be really incoherent, and to ramble way too much in
super long digressions about subjects that seem to have little to do with the
theme he's trying to write about. So his writing winds up being all over the
place and chaotic, making it hard to figure out what the bleep he's trying to
say. It's really frustrating, and it seems that mostly he's not saying much,
but just rambling.

~~~
nickthemagicman
Lol. You just described EVERY philosopher.

Try Kants foundation of the metaphysics of morals.

Or Nitzsches stuff.

Its all madness but brilliant stimulating madness.

~~~
exBarrelSpoiler
Heaven save those who have to handle Heidegger.

------
safanycom
"Once again a long time has gone by in which I have not been able to
concentrate on the slightest thing -- I will now try to get started again"

"Eternal child"

It strikes me that Kierkegaard had ADD as discussed here goo.gl/otcRc6

A little tongue-in cheek, but could Existentialism ≈ ADD

Existential angst may not entirely derive from "a negative feeling arising
from the experience of human freedom and responsibility" but could be the call
of the real world to a distracted soul.

Can explain a few other things:

Camus' car crash

Sartre sending his Nobel rejection letter too late for the decision

Litres of coffee consumed and cartons of Gauloise smoked

~~~
SnootyMonkey
Except Camus wasn't driving the car when it crashed. His friend Michel
Gallimard was.

